# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Wintergrass 2013!

## Mandobart

Hey just a few weeks away!  Any plans to get together again this year?  (Martin, Pete, others?)

----------


## montana

Going to mid winter Fest in Denver

----------


## Spruce

> Hey just a few weeks away!  Any plans to get together again this year?  (Martin, Pete, others?)


I'm in....

----------


## rockies

Yes I'll be cruisin' around the Hyatt so will keep my eyes open. Bruce are you showing any wood this year ?
Dave

----------


## samlyman

I'll be driving over from Moscow, ID with my Collings and NM1. Looking forward to pickin' with the good folks from the Pac-NW.

Sam

----------


## doc holiday

I'm not sure whether I'm driving or flying yet, but I'll be hanging out around Greg Boyd's, always lefty, probably only bringing the guitar to hang out for another lesson with Kenny Smith  :Smile:

----------


## Spruce

> Bruce are you showing any wood this year ?


I'll bring a Focus-load, but not a _ton_...
Let me know if there's anything you want to see and I'll throw it aboard...
Saves shipping and all....

----------


## doc holiday

I hear that David Grisman & Kenny Smith wil be doing a "Tone Poems" session friday morning...   :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

> I hear that David Grisman & Kenny Smith wil be doing a "Tone Poems" session friday morning...


Yes, I heard the same thing.  Sounds like it's on for 11:30 on Friday morning.

Let me know if there's interest in obtaining on the conference rooms.

Pete

----------


## Pete Martin

I'll take on conference room  :Laughing:

----------


## Spruce

Single malts sure have gone up since that last election....    :Wink:

----------


## mandopete

> Single malts sure have gone up since that last election....


Ain't that the truth!

----------


## craigw

Are you lookin' at Friday night or? And Bruce, it's usually eastern stuff but you got any birdseye?

----------


## Spruce

> And Bruce, it's usually eastern stuff but you got any birdseye?


Got some interesting stuff from '75 that I'll throw aboard...
And the side-stock is from the flooring torn out of a Portland house that was built in 1888...

----------


## RobP

I'll be there as well -- how will I identify all you fine folks?  Seems like we should have special name badges  :Smile:

----------


## craigw

Drop by the Music Caravan booth just outside the entrance to the luthiers room. I'll be there most of the time.

----------


## Spruce

> ....the luthiers room.


....is usually a good hang...

----------


## Mandobart

> I'll be there as well -- how will I identify all you fine folks?  Seems like we should have special name badges


I'll be wearing my cafe cap.

----------


## Spruce

I'll be the only one lugging a Telecaster...    :Smile:

----------


## Glassweb

I'll be the one luggin' a Lloyd (Loar that is)!

----------


## Spruce

> I'll be the one luggin' a Lloyd (Loar that is)!


Well, _that_ narrows it down...    :Wink:

----------


## banjoboy

> I hear that David Grisman & Kenny Smith wil be doing a "Tone Poems" session friday morning...


If any of you are bringing vintage instruments, get a hold of Gail Hester. I think she is trying to gather some mandos for the Tone Poems session for Grisman and Kenny to play.  Also, come out and see my band, North Country. Were playing twice on Saturday on the ballroom stages.

----------


## Spruce

> If any of you are bringing vintage instruments, get a hold of Gail Hester. I think she is trying to gather some mandos for the Tone Poems session for Grisman and Kenny to play.


Not all that vintage, but I'll be lugging a Gilchrist 4 that I'd sure love to hear next to some other mandos...

----------


## Mandobart

I was going to keep the number of instruments to lug down, just my 10-string mandola-lin and a 5 string fiddle.  Then I saw Darol Anger is hosting an OM workshop, so I'll bring it too.  So I'll be lugging a couple of one-of-a-kind wooden cases, at least up to the instrument check.

----------


## banjoboy

> Not all that vintage, but I'll be lugging a Gilchrist 4 that I'd sure love to hear next to some other mandos...


I talked to Gail today. She said that Grisman is apparently bringing his own mandos, so I guess she won't need any other instruments.

----------


## mrmando

Aw, where's the fun in that?

----------


## doc holiday

Glassweb,  I look forward to meeting you.  I appreciate the info you gave me about Bellingham.  I'll be sporting a lefty Collings D1A varnish in an Accord case & hanging out a bunch by GregBoyd's booth.   Let's make sure to pick a few  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

Dang!  I was hoping to hear the Dawg jam out on EMD on my Oscar Schmidt!

 :Smile:

----------


## doc holiday

...but I'm sure he'd sign it  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

All right, it's just next weekend.  Hope to see more than few cafe'ers there!

----------


## Pete Martin

Is a meet-n-greet happening?

----------


## Spruce

> Is a meet-n-greet happening?


My digs are off-campus this year, otherwise we could have done that one again...

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Wish I could be there . . . but not this year. 
Dang.  
Steve

----------


## amowry

I'll be there too!

----------


## Glassweb

> I'll be there too!


Andrew will you be having a booth there? Have always wanted to try one of your mandolins...

----------


## Glassweb

> Glassweb,  I look forward to meeting you.  I appreciate the info you gave me about Bellingham.  I'll be sporting a lefty Collings D1A varnish in an Accord case & hanging out a bunch by GregBoyd's booth.   Let's make sure to pick a few


Well, I don't play fiddle tunes at all, but it will be nice to talk mandos in any case. In this case a _rectangular_ case...  (:0)

----------


## amowry

> Andrew will you be having a booth there? Have always wanted to try one of your mandolins...


Thanks-- I will have a booth, for the first time. I'm looking forward to it, though being able to hear some music would be nice too  :Wink:

----------


## Austin Clark

Don't worry Andrew, all of us builders will make sure you get a chance to see some stuff.  Also, we don't have to stay open as long as we used to so you get abetter chance to get out in the evenings.

See you all there!
Austin

----------


## Austin Clark

> In this case a _rectangular_ case...  (:0)


Is it a good one?  :Wink: 
 Somehow, I think it will be, knowing your taste.....

----------


## Glassweb

> Is it a good one? 
>  Somehow, I think it will be, knowing your taste.....


Hi Austin! I'll let _you_ decide!

----------


## mandopete

Okay, it does not appear there's much interest in any sort of formal get together this year.  I'm sure we'll probably all cross paths at one time or another during the festival.  For me the some of the mandolin related highlights are the David Grisman/Kenny Smith Tone Poems workshop on Friday morning at 11;30.  There's also an octave mandolin workshop with Darol Angerat 11:15 on the same day.  More than a few mandolin workshops with Ronnie McCoury and Frank Solivann, Sarah Jarosz and Dominic Leslie - wow!  I just found out that Northfield mandolins will have booth and I'm very interested in seeing some of their wares.  There's the usual assortment of vendors and builders and I'm hoping to locate some sort of pickup or microphone to amplify an acoustic mandolin.  Maybe even buy some strings and picks too!

...then there's the jamming (and cocktails).


See you 'round the campfire!

----------


## Mandobart

I'm looking forward to seeing all of you.  And Gypsy Jazz & Swing Chords for Mandolin with Tin Connell.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Looking forward to seeing everyone up there. Just need to get through one more day at work!

Pete

----------


## Eric Foulke

I will be there Friday, I just have to go to the Tone Poems workshop.
I will be lugging one of my Selmer style mandos around in case anyone wants to try it.

See you there!

----------


## Mandobart

> I will be there Friday, I just have to go to the Tone Poems workshop.
> I will be lugging one of my Selmer style mandos around in case anyone wants to try it.
> 
> See you there!


Ooh, count me in on wanting to try the selmer style!  I'm just starting to learn gypsy jazz!  Temptation already building; does my son really need to start college next fall.....

----------


## Tim C.

I'll be playing sets Thurs and Fri nights with Jack Dwyer (www.jackandtim.com) and teaching two workshops on Saturday - "Gyspy Jazz/Swing Chords for Mandolin" and "The Art of the Mandolin Duo".  Other than that I'm just hanging the whole weekend and would love to geek out on mandolins, meet my people, sample single malts, etc... - I know some of you already - so please let me know if you see me walking by when any mando get-togethers are getting together!  Thanks, see you soon - Tim

----------


## banjoboy

> I will be there Friday, I just have to go to the Tone Poems workshop.
> I will be lugging one of my Selmer style mandos around in case anyone wants to try it.
> 
> See you there!


I'll be there with my brand new Hester F5. It's awesome!!!! I'll also have my 2008 Weber Yellowstone (for sale) if anyone is interested.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Hey Tim,

Looking forward to seeing ya there!

Pete

----------


## zeke

Been too busy to check in and see what plan was developing, but I'm changing strings on one of my varnish chill'un in prep of flying into the great wet North for all the festivities. I do have a jamming king room at the Hyatt so my place is open for mando-geeking, and have my group's guitar player in tow (who's quite proficient his own self) to provide counter point to our treble trip outs! No booth this year as this trip is supposed to re-charge the juices, so really just looking to jam, listen and socialize with one and all. Looking forward to seeing old friends and making new acquaintances; see ya'll tomorrow!

----------


## DPrager

Work is done for the week and I'm Bellevue bound. 

See y'all there!

----------


## doc holiday

> Work is done for the week and I'm Bellevue bound. 
> 
> See y'all there!


Sippin' coffee @ Cafe Zingaro, Bellevue after the morning traffic rush.  Fiat 500 rental rarin' to go  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## zeke

And I believe my guitar playing road mate will be grabbing some single malt upon departing SEA-TAC! See you all soon!

----------


## Spruce

Just hit town...
Gawd, I want to _live_ here!
(Not)...   :Wink:

----------


## mandopete

Hands down my favorite instrument of the entire festival.  Here's an octave mandolin built by Austin Clark.  He built it for Joe Craven and it was on display at his booth awaiting it's new owner.  I probably put an extra hour into it's break-in period   :Smile:

----------


## Mandobart

Another great Wintergrass.  Highlight for me?  Octave mando tasting with Darol Anger and Sarah Jarosz.

----------


## chip

Yep, another great Wintergrass. Highlights for me was playing Glasswebs loar, nice dude. Tried to trade him a bunch of stuff about six months ago for it but that didn't work :Wink: , the Kenny Smith/Grisman tone poems, 4 hour intensive with John Moore and seeing California. What a great weekend as usual.

----------


## Glassweb

> Yep, another great Wintergrass. Highlights for me was playing Glasswebs loar, nice dude. Tried to trade him a bunch of stuff about six months ago for it but that didn't work, the Kenny Smith/Grisman tone poems, 4 hour intensive with John Moore and seeing California. What a great weekend as usual.


Well Chip, maybe if you had included some _tires_ with that Range Rover... (;o)

Yes, Wintergrass is an exceptional event... got to see many old friends and make some new ones... just a great, great party for anyone into acoustic music and instruments... and people!

----------


## chip

Ok...I'll throw in the tires and a car wash.....

----------


## Spruce

A few pics...
Fletcher Brock takes a Gilchrist F4 for a spin...



Andrew Mowry checks out one of Austin Clark's F5s...



Andrew's 'dola...
One of my favs of the show...
Red Spruce over Red Maple...



New tailpieces install at the Clark booth...



A few shots of Sam Albright's Douglas Fir topped mando:

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## mandopete

Here's a shot of David Grisman's mandolin aresnal from the Tone Poems live performance.  I suspect there will many more "good" photo's from this event in a future publication of the FretBoard Jounal since they were one of the sponsors of the event.

----------

mandomedic, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Pete Martin

Glassweb's Loar is mighty impressive.  Someone should buy it, it is top shelf!

----------


## Pete Braccio

Sam Albright's mandos were all fantastic players. He had five there, with the four brand new ones each having a different top wood. I'm pretty sure that that Douglas Fir topped one pictured above was my favorite of the bunch.

Pete

----------


## mrmando

> Here's a shot of David Grisman's mandolin aresnal from the Tone Poems live performance.  I suspect there will many more "good" photo's from this event in a future publication of the FretBoard Jounal since they were one of the sponsors of the event.


Let's see. On the left, 3-pt Gibson F4, Vega cylinderback, L&H Bernado de Pace signature model. Then Loar, Lil' Pup, Epiphone Strand, SS Stewart Snow Queen, and are the two on the right both D'Angelicos?

(I wasn't there, which is why I have to guess.)

----------


## MONami

I too was pleased and surprised that the Albrights were so nice. Good looking as well.




> Sam Albright's mandos were all fantastic players. He had five there, with the four brand new ones each having a different top wood. I'm pretty sure that that Douglas Fir topped one pictured above was my favorite of the bunch.
> Pete

----------


## MONami

Last year, I played and liked Austin Clark's mandolins, but it was after enjoying his larger bodied instruments--guitars, octave mandos--that I realized just how good Austin was. I ordered a mando, which I have enjoyed for several months since arrival.




> Hands down my favorite instrument of the entire festival.  Here's an octave mandolin built by Austin Clark.  He built it for Joe Craven and it was on display at his booth awaiting it's new owner.

----------


## swinginmandolins

A video Ken Cartwright recorded with permission of the Tone Poems Session.

----------

mandrian

----------


## Glassweb

Thanks for posting this session!

----------


## swinginmandolins

Thanks to Ken for taping it!!

----------


## mandomedic

Thanks for getting that posted here Terry.

----------


## swinginmandolins

No problem Ken! Thanks again for recording this. If I could have gone for one reason that session would be it!

----------


## mandopete

Well, speaking of the aforementioned Mr. Cartwright, here's a picture of him and buddy who were both sporting really nice Ellis A-5's.  I believe the mandos were both built about the same time.  They sounded pretty good too!

----------


## mandomedic

That's my friend Mark Rausch from Silverton OR. Both of our Ellis mandolins were made in 2009. Mine is #150 and Mark's is #162 I think... Played so much mandolin, guitar and bass that my fingers are sore.... but happy. 




> Well, speaking of the aforementioned Mr. Cartwright, here's a picture of him and buddy who were both sporting really nice Ellis A-5's.  I believe the mandos were both built about the same time.  They sounded pretty good too!

----------


## Sam Albright

Whoa... thanks for the feedback. I think I'll have to pull some more old fir down off the rack. Nice to see everyone. Made it back over the pass and it's snowing again. I'm ready for spring.

----------

